# Finished vials/autclave



## alzadosghost (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone ever sterilize capped finished vials in an autoclave or pressure cooker for last blast sterilization? Iv never done it before but I have the stuff to do it. Any experiences with this?


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 26, 2017)

Not sure why you would. As long as the brewing process was on point and your oil is sterile Right? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alzadosghost (Nov 30, 2017)

I watched a movie of an actual lab putting finished gear on a cart and into a giant autoclave. I was just wondering the purpose of this. Iv never had any issues with my own stuff.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 30, 2017)

alzadosghost said:


> I watched a movie of an actual lab putting finished gear on a cart and into a giant autoclave. I was just wondering the purpose of this. Iv never had any issues with my own stuff.


I would imagine this is just to be extra cautious. These companies produce massive amounts at a time and you never know what could go wrong. I wouldn't think it would be necessary if your brewing your own and know what your doing. 
Also it makes me a bit concerned putting finished vials through this process. I mean there are rubber stoppers in those vials. Will those temps melt or partially degrade the rubber maybe putting plastic chemicals into the brew? Idk but I myself wouldn't risk it. Even if they did how can someone link some kind of cancer they got to a rubber stopper they were using in some prescription test they had 15 years ago. 
To me it seems unnecessary. As long as you brewed it right and clean your stopper with alcohol before every pin you'll be good

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (Dec 2, 2017)

alzadosghost said:


> Anyone ever sterilize capped finished vials in an autoclave or pressure cooker for last blast sterilization? Iv never done it before but I have the stuff to do it. Any experiences with this?



Yes, I cook the vials in the pressure cooker for 20 minutes. 

But I don't filter (have used a 1u in the past to remove solids and floaters) and I feel like an extra insurance is needed.


----------



## alzadosghost (Dec 2, 2017)

*Pressure cooker*

So Alex you load the finished capped vials into the pressure cooker for 20 min at what temperature? It does not damage the rubber stopper? I don’t filter except for triple layered coffee filters and it has always worked well but taking an extra precaution will not hurt. Plus it’s pretty much free to do it. Why not right?


----------



## ALLEX (Dec 2, 2017)

alzadosghost said:


> So Alex you load the finished capped vials into the pressure cooker for 20 min at what temperature? It does not damage the rubber stopper? I don’t filter except for triple layered coffee filters and it has always worked well but taking an extra precaution will not hurt. Plus it’s pretty much free to do it. Why not right?



I believe boiling water pressurized is around 120 degrees Celsius. 

Yes, finished vials into the cooker. Doesn't damage the stoppers at all.


----------



## Maggie_Zhang (Jan 9, 2018)

Filter is necessary and 0.22 UM is the best


----------



## ALLEX (Jan 22, 2018)

Maggie_Zhang said:


> Filter is necessary and 0.22 UM is the best



Can you please stop spamming my inbox? Thanks.


----------

